# Bagged a limit today...no camo needed!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

For those of you that are longing for a hunt but it's August and there ain't nothin open...think again. The huntin's been great and I never had to leave my deck. I got my new Bug-A-Salt shotgun in the mail yesterday and was limited out by dinner time (no actual limit in Utah yet, but when mamma calls "come and get it"...)
Mostly I got flys, but did drop a spider and a couple of yeller jackets:laser:


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

If ya kill it ya eat it:grin:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Didn't know there was a limit on pests.


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ha..."upland game"...they probably taste the most gamey -O,-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I want one of those! Where did you get it? What kind of range do you get with it?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I got mine off eBay..$40. You can knock flys down out to 30" pretty regularly. They're pretty fun. You can check them out on youtube.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Google bug a salt shotgun and buy from the manufacture


----------

